# Has your Skyline been treated for salt on the roads?



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

As the weather worsens and the salt on the roads increases (apparently not in Essex), how many of you have taken precautions to protect the underside of your car. 

The reason I ask is that I (as many of you do) own an import. Imports don't have to under sealing required to protect them for the salt on the roads. So, do I get it done? or should I just be careful to wash it down?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

IVE never actualy thought about it ill have to look it up
K


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I undersealed (waxoyled) mine a couple of months ago.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

ILL GET ON THE CASE SOON...............HOPEFULLY


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> *I undersealed (waxoyled) mine a couple of months ago. *


Diitto Dave, a few weeks back.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter/Dave,

So how come neither of you have said yes then? 

Poll still reads 0%?  

Congrats on the new roll buy the way 007.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Scott,

There isn't an option for DIY... 

Thanks but I don't think I'm down for 007!

Peter.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

PeterE said:


> *There isn't an option for DIY...
> Peter. *


That's what I thought.
Mates garage (at his house) with hydraulic lift, container from Halfords with trigger gun. Ended up sprayed with it myself...yuk. Cost me a tenner tho'


----------



## mini skyline (Oct 3, 2002)

i use the other car when its icy or theres salt on the road, sadly that means i lose a couple of months driving a year..


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

*Undersealed*

Yep - I had it undersealed with a rubberised sealant after buying it - friend at my local garage recommended and did it, as well as wax treating the inside of most of the panels (doors etc..). Just thought it better to be safe than sorry - especially after the last car (Astra GTE 16V) suffered with rear wheel arch rust....

Conrad.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Are you sure?*

That import cars do not have an underseal?

The reason I ask is that when I last took my car in for its "Shaken" (Japanese MOT) the Nissan Dealers said they have re-sealed the underside of my car. I had a look and they had clearly re-coated the underside of the car with something...

Whether this is something that has been done to the car after it was bought new, I couldn't say. Whenever I see any new cars on the roads over here it does look like they haven't been undersealed.

Regardless, considering the amount ot Salt they pour on the roads over there, undersealing would be a good idea, me thinks! 

Dave


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*were to go*

peterE 
i live in sussex but do not know anyone that do it locally ??
do you know??
please help


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

what brand of under seal peforms best and is easy to apply, 
also is there any major prepration work required??

Nigel


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: were to go*

I don't I'm afraid but I'm sure you'll find someone if you ring around. I used Waxoyl courtesy of Halfords.



N111GTR said:


> *peterE
> i live in sussex but do not know anyone that do it locally ??
> do you know??
> please help *


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

what is this rubberinsed sealent? i take it its not the thick balck tar like stuff?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

I've not really thought about it to be honest...

I've been more entangled with getting the parts for it, that I haven't really thought about it.  

-Elliot


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I have actually given the car a good wax'ing a few weeks ago. But answered - Don't know hadn't thought about it!

Is there a better protective product part from the good old wax???


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah im sure there is, but a lot of the new cars today use some sort of grey ruberised stuff..i think it better than the black underseal...

i really need to get done as the car has no underseal


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*underseal*

Had mine done at a place where Morgan have there cars done in Malvern, good price to, even do the outside lip of the rear arches. 


Paul.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Did mine with a tin of waxoil and a hose from Halfrauds,just heated it up and sprayed anywhere and eveywhere ,also pulled back the plastic trim on the inside of the front arches and plasterd under there too ,definate rust trap


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Oredered my car from Newera - when it arrived Motormall offered the option to waxoyl the car. Not expensive, £50 I think.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

moleman said:


> Oredered my car from Newera - when it arrived Motormall offered the option to waxoyl the car. Not expensive, £50 I think.



Moleman - Another R33 ??? or something else??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No mate - I am on about the old bent one. At least the underside won't rot while it is sat outside Abbey


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

brilliant thread guys

i wanted to have mine waxoyl'd but was worried about all the technical guts down there.

is there any areas underneath which you should avoid getting oyl on?

also, i got quoted £100 to do the car, and as i don't have a pit or decent rapms i can't think where to get it done cheaper 

anyone?>

mook


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

i wouldnt even kow where to start wax oiling an R32...

would i have to take off the inside rear qtr trim panels to get to the arches?


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Getting mine done by Rising Sun while its down there this week


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

appararently mines been done, but the vehicle inspectio i had when i bought it, said it was missing in one area.

love the smell of waxoyl on a hot exhaust, takes me back to my mini days


----------



## Mike (Aug 21, 2003)

I have never really thought about it, as my car was unavoidably off the road last year.

Are all the people who voted that they don't think it necessary going to explain why, or just leave everyone spending out money when it might not be worth it?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah might have to call richard bell up and ask him.. does he still work from his dads body shop? or has he now got his own place?


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Paid for mine to be done before I picked it up as i was first owner in this country


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Undersealed???*

saw this post and it reminded me to do something
I remember seeing this link on the forum a while back
http://www.before-n-after.co.uk/

It seems a bit expensive for a complete waxoyling, but I supose there's alot of labour involved
He's in Newbury so he's not far from me now......might get done
Anyone used this company/individual ???
Regards
wroestar


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I know someone who got there Landy done there. It's very worthwhile for an off-roader, but I don't think its 'valve for money' for a road car.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I just put stone chip on the underside of mine and then far a laff put a litre of 2 pack over that.. looks really smart and is protected...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

My car was waxoyl (or however it's spelt...), but I don't think this is the equivelent of undersealing. When undersealing it protects all of the bottom of the car etc, whereas waxoyl is just the arches and side skirts (I think, correct me if I am wrong). 

I have decided to take mine off the road for the winter months in a bid to keep it sweet. Will be a real treat when I get her back on the road again.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive no idea if mine is actually! Was bought off a UK owner...

I bet its not, but wont use it in the wet, but methinks before its finished il get underneath with a few tins of waxoil and give it a once over.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Yep , its tucked up in the garage for the winter lol.
Not by choice I may add : (


----------



## ming (Oct 23, 2004)

*treated*

i don't know something i ought to look into really


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I contacted my local Nissan garage and told them of my 1991 R32 GTR and the guy was certain that it had been weather protected at that age. I said I would take it to them just to make sure. He said if it wasnt he would recomend wax as underseal is nasty black gunk


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

My R32GTR was fresh into the UK in April of this year. There was limited corrosion protection underneath. 

My girlfriend cleaned the whole underside of the car whilst it was on a ramp, including inner arches and all suspension parts. We then treated it to an extensive wax oiling. But i still plan to keep it garaged through the winter  .


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

That was awfully nice of her!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I wouldn't use stone chip or any other sealant that goes hard, as when it gets chipped water will get between the saelant and the metal and cause you more problems than if it was totally untreated, I'd rtecommend WaxOyl.



> My car was waxoyl (or however it's spelt...), but I don't think this is the equivelent of undersealing. When undersealing it protects all of the bottom of the car etc, whereas waxoyl is just the arches and side skirts (I think, correct me if I am wrong).


Waxoyling is basically the same as undersealing, gives the same sort of protection, you can use it over the whole of the underside of the car. (we do quite a lot of classic cars, mainly Scimitars, which have steel chassis so need protection).

Alex B


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Used Waxoyl underseal (the thick black stuff) on the chassis, then sprayed the clear waxoyl into cavities with the applicator gun. And finally coated all the suspension components diffs etc with a dinatrol type substance that we use on the planes at work. (it's probably exactly the same as dinatrol just 5 times the cost!) 
This won't rust proof the car but hopefully it will slow things down a lot.
another tip is make sure you protect all your suspension arm nuts and bolts makes things much easier for working on it later!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Had mine done by Gareth @ Newera when the car was being prepped. 

Cost £50+vat iirc.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Durzel said:


> That was awfully nice of her!


Not really, cost me a set of Yokohama AVS's for her civic!  

Anyway she enjoyed it and will happily waxoil anyones Skyline for a modest fee or Mugen part.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Waxoyled Today! - Lancashire area*

Bought 2 months ago, had obviously had little or no undersealing done on import in 97 - resulting in a reasonable amount of surface rusting underneath (especially bottom of spare wheel well).

Found a place in Galgate, Lancaster (Silk Mill Garage - look on yell.com) who seem to have a good history. Got a steam clean, full "windows down" waxoyl for the hollow bits (doors, sills, chassis rails, etc.) and 2 coats of waxoyl/oil mix on the full underbody, suspension and other mechanical bits - all for the meagre cost of £232 (incl. VAT and a courtesy car for the day - citroen saxo, but I did do a DB9 on the M6!!)

Julian at Silk Mill says his waxoyl/oil mix has killed existing rust for 7 or 8 years at least on cars he's previously treated. I'm going to have mine checked yearly.

Hope this helps somebody in Lancs/NW area


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

no one in the london area then??? mine needs doing, i must get it done this summer!!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

i have the ultimate solution,i just parked it up over winter and never drove it at all.
lovely!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I did mine a few weeks ago. Undersealed the entire car, including taking off the side skirts. Waxoyled all the panels. Only took a morning - bit messy though


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I did mine a few weeks ago. Undersealed the entire car, including taking off the side skirts. Waxoyled all the panels. Only took a morning - bit messy though


Especially as I leaned up against the underseal after applying it....urgh!  Once it's been resprayed PINK, it will look much better  At the moment it's looking more like a black/white lesser spotted cow


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

How would you like to do another one fuggles


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

errrrrrr..... No  But I have some undersealant and waxoyl left if you want it


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a big can of waxoyl, just awkward to do it...lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Actually it's easier than you think. The next edition of the Club magazine has got a write-up about it. xsvoid and I did his car as well


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Just spent the last 2 days getting a load of light surface rust off the underside next to the inner sills. I stripped my car down when I got it 6 years ago and put 2.5 gallons of waxoyl into & onto it. It lasted ok in NZ for a couple of years, but 2 UK winters 'salt' blasted the waxoyl off ! From now on I will be steam cleaning the underside every spring and redoing the blast areas where the wheels fling salt and grit at high velocity onto the underside and in the rear arches.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Its best to check the Waxoyl each year, It does tend to come off in places, I havnt done mine yet but im thinking of painting it with chasis black first, which is a very hard paint, then waxoyl. for now I just have a clean round and spray grease on it each time I stick it on the lift for anything.

Mark.


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Its best to check the Waxoyl each year, It does tend to come off in places, I havnt done mine yet but im thinking of painting it with chasis black first, which is a very hard paint, then waxoyl. for now I just have a clean round and spray grease on it each time I stick it on the lift for anything.
> 
> Mark.


Have you had the petrol filler tube shield off under the osr arch? quite a silt trap - good job i got plenty of waxoil in there 6 yrs ago !!


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Did mine last week - Finnish winters can be hard. It is awful black/brown gunk, but if it'll protect my car, I'm happy. I did all the wheel arches, underneath and even removed the back bumper to protect that from dirt flying up off the back tyres. 

I rremoved the heat shield around the exhaust and the big metal bar underneath the back bumper, sand blasted them, painted them with zinc paint and then used outdoor paint to stop any rust from appearing later. Can never go too far! 

During process:









And after, no sign of black gunk


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I paid to have a professional job done on mine. Full underseal job - my car has a fairly low genuine mileage, so I thought it might be nice to try and keep it looking that way at least - which isn't going to happen living in the UK!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

wow moz thats some detailing you went thru there hehe

I did mine in much the same way as that before-n-after website - waxoyled pretty much everything I could aside from exhaust but got as close in as I could. Its an easy job but as Fuggles says its quite messy. Definitely get it done - you can do it with a brush and some axle stands and work on the sills and arches but its far easier to borrow a hoist in a garage and use a compressor if you can and chuck a handful o notes at the mechanic  ..that way you can attack the whole car like I did hoot!
I did it about a month after getting mine and when I got it up on the hoist it was quite clean and pretty much like new so its had a good life. Got under it again recently and the waxoyl has definitely worked as it all looks the same once you dust the crud off the underside. The key thing is to concentrate on the thin tin bits that will flake if you dont waxoyl it. Its definitely worth the peace of mind.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I had mine done as soon as it came into the country.

- Kevin.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

I do mine every year without fail.
It's jacked up in the garage with all four wheels off and all the plastic cowlings removed.
I use waxoyl in the small spray cans. I find them small enough to get into all the tight area's, and have the added bonus of getting them free from work.
I did mine last week and it took 16 cans to thickly cover the whole underside and the wheel arches.
I don't actually use the car over the winter months, but it still helps keep the rain water out.
(remember JAE)


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well to do it properly, which is the only way to do it in my opinion, its gonna take more than a day!!

It took me about 6-8 months but was well worth it in the end.

Didnt use the wax oil but a rubberised sealant. 

Seriously thinking about applying some wax oil on the running gear underneath at a later date.

Word of WARNING! you could potentaily loose your sanity, with the constant search for perfection. Im sure im the result of a new phobia of rust!.

Here's a few pic's, but to see the whole journey just click on my thread at the bottom of my post.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow

I thought i was fussy.

You have done a awsome job mate, I bet you are prowd of that!

Top Job:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

DaleHarrison said:


> I paid to have a professional job done on mine. Full underseal job - my car has a fairly low genuine mileage, so I thought it might be nice to try and keep it looking that way at least - which isn't going to happen living in the UK!



Fella, can I ask where you had yours done?


----------



## sp1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rustmaster- Home New
thinking of getting my R32 done here.


----------

